# Video Avatars



## ashish_patel (Jan 11, 2008)

Video Avatars


1. Open PowerDVD:

2. Open a movie or Video clip:

3. Go to the beginning of the part u want as avatar & click on pause

4. make a picture of it:

5. press 2 steps forward & then make another pic, do this until u got the whole part:



Video Avatars


1. Open PowerDVD:
user posted image

2. Open a movie or Video clip:
user posted image
user posted image

3. Go to the beginning of the part u want as avatar & click on pause
user posted image

4. make a picture of it:
user posted image

5. press 2 steps forward & then make another pic, do this until u got the whole part:
user posted image

6. go to imageready 7 & then select "file", "import" & then "folder as frames..." & then u select the folder wit your pics made wit powerDVD:

7. put the layers in place & save it optimized as GIF

Made by Myself


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

or u can convert your video to gif by SUPER


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah. Like other tutorials its another blindly copied pasted stuff from you.
Ah common. Stop stealing content from other sites. We are not mad.
I think its the best time for mods to say you good bye from this forum.

The original source: (Posted on 21st November 2006)
*www.deptofracing.com/angelone/ftopicp-358.html

Blindly copied by a few other sites where you copied from:

*www.scribd.com/doc/429453/Video-Avatars
*www.bytetips.com/2007/11/23/how-to-make-video-avatars-with-power-dvd/

Even you didnt notice that the same lines have been copied twice.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice 1


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/02a.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice1 

just another copy-paste


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice Copy-Paste....
thoda Genuine ban jaayo PATEL-ji


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

Please mention the source from next time.
Or youll get *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/02a.gif


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

see this 





ashish_patel said:


> *Made by Myself*


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png
he should be *farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2123379126_ecddd6348f_o.png(ashamed)


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 13, 2008)

pls in beard wale uncle ko hata do... aisa lag raha hia Tihar Jail mein hain and yahi Rigorous Punishment hai inki.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

lolz  



enticer86 said:


> pls in beard wale uncle ko hata do... aisa lag raha hia Tihar Jail mein hain and yahi Rigorous Punishment hai inki.


lolz


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 27, 2008)

Import Folder as Frame can be Done by Imageready (installed with Photoshop)

Its simple and easy Straight

Just Goto  File ==> Import ==> Folder as Frame
All the Pictures will be Imported Now Saving
Goto File ==> Save Optimised as ==> Select the Path for Saving
it will save your pictures as GIF ...
Your Done . .. .


----------

